

Ask HN: Interest in self-hosted secure messaging system with iOS/Android apps? - voltaire

I want to gauge the interest in a new open-source project for a self-hosted secure mobile messaging platform. The emphasis of this project is making it very easy to deploy (e.g. 1-click deployment onto EC2 micro-instance) and use with your network of friends.<p>High-level functionality<p>- Messages encrypted on client and sent via HTTPS to server.
- Messages deleted from server as soon as recipient receives message.
- Mechanism of locally sharing a private key between devices (e.g. Bump like functionality if you want to get fancy)
- Clients receive delivery and read confirmation (and possibly see when other person is typing)<p>End-product<p>- iOS &#x2F; Android apps available in respective app stores
- Backend available on AWS Marketplace for 1-click deployment
- Source code for mobile apps &#x2F; backend available with instructions on how to build &#x2F; deploy<p>Implementation<p>- Focus on simplicity that’s easy for others to audit
- Backend in Python or PHP and MySQL
======
ismail
yep. there was a project to build an open source whatsapp clone.

